# Characteristics of a jumbo hedge??



## Kamelot (Nov 2, 2009)

help


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

A bit more information would be helpful?


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Please give us details about the hedgie and what you want to know.


----------



## Kamelot (Nov 2, 2009)

my friend bought a hedgie and he's 2mnths old compared to my hoglets "2mnths old too" but my hoglets is bigger than my friend's hedge.. is my hoglets jumbo or just obessed? :?


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Weigh them, post the weights here, and can see how big of a difference is and if they are all in a safe range.

My Whyte looks bigger than Riley but weighs less. Looks can be deceiving.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Like people they are all different. There is no set weight per age.


----------

